

CoffeeStrap is in open beta - mahesh_rm
http://blog.coffeestrap.com/2013/04/19/and-coffeestraps-are-happening/

======
demetrius
Gender selection is particularly strange. Male is depicted by a ♀ Venus
symbol?! In fact, I wasn’t sure which gender is where until I've used Firebug.

~~~
mahesh_rm
It looks like, at this point [<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5237265>],
we really need to change it! :-)

~~~
wereHamster
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_symbol>

------
nicklovescode
I imagine you'll get an overwhelming number of people who want to learn other
languages but can only offer English themselves. How's the rate been so far?

------
inspiredworlds
interesting idea! i think it would be great as a mobile app, so it could send
you a notification if a language exchange partner is nearby.

I was also expecting a coffeescript & bootstrap mashup and was pleasantly
surprised to find a language website!

------
simonebrunozzi
Nice job guys! Good luck!

~~~
mahesh_rm
Thank you Simone! :-)

------
ShonM
Tell me I'm not the only person who was expecting some kind of CoffeeScript
and Bootstrap mashup.

~~~
stevvooe
Actually, I was very relieved it was not.

~~~
camus
me too lol !

